# PTE-A Does anyone know the promotion code of PTE-A in 2016?



## eyesonmejing (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm going to book PTE-Academic, Does anyone have the promotion or voucher code for 2016?
PTE2015 for last year doesn't work now. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

I tried PTE2015. it still worked for me today.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

eyesonmejing said:


> I'm going to book PTE-Academic, Does anyone have the promotion or voucher code for 2016?
> PTE2015 for last year doesn't work now.
> Thanks in advance.


PTE2015 Works fine. Just tried.


----------



## eyesonmejing (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you, I tired it, yes, it still works


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

its working still. i booked on 9th Jan using PTE2015 and availed discount.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

PTE2015 still working, a friend told 2 days back


----------



## manushri (Dec 9, 2014)

It worked for me also today  
Thanks for the inputs


----------



## tushar007 (Feb 11, 2016)

*PTE Code*



eyesonmejing said:


> I'm going to book PTE-Academic, Does anyone have the promotion or voucher code for 2016?
> PTE2015 for last year doesn't work now.
> Thanks in advance.


Hey bro,

You can buy the voucher code from aussizzgroup website. they are currently having great system of online buying. just go on their website ptevoucher dot co dot in and buy it online. 
i completed my exam few days back so waiting for result. lets see and fingers crossed.


----------



## tushar007 (Feb 11, 2016)

is this code still working ? please let me know as i bought few PTE vouchers from Aussizz group but if code works than i can get my friends to use them. Aussizz group facilities of online code purchasing was good as well so i bought two pte voucher codes from them recently.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes the code still works and gives u 10% discount. Cheers and good luck with ur test.


----------



## eesha (Dec 19, 2014)

jyoteesh.akurati said:


> Yes the code still works and gives u 10% discount. Cheers and good luck with ur test.


Still working 10% discount booked on 8th March 2016


----------



## AvanishF (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes, tried the promotion code PTE2015 today.Still works!!


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

10% discount with promo code PTE2015 still works as of today


----------



## idlebrain (Dec 23, 2012)

Is this Promotion works only if you are attending exam outside Australia? It just said I can't use this code.


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

idlebrain said:


> Is this Promotion works only if you are attending exam outside Australia? It just said I can't use this code.


Not sure. I'll be taking the exam in Singapore.


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

destinedtobe said:


> Not sure. I'll be taking the exam in Singapore.


The code works world wide. Use the coupon before it expires. Cheers and good luck. 

Sent from OnePlus via Tapatalk


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

did anyone try the promo code and check if its working guys?


----------



## viku (May 17, 2016)

*Not working for me*

Code doesn't work, someone please check this code and revert me.

CODE: PTE2015

Message shown when applied: 

*"Discount validation failed.
Below is a list of items that do not qualify.

Exam: PTE-A, May 26 at 4:00 PM
Reason: This discount cannot be used with appointments
scheduled in India"*



*Kindly send me your views about this: *

I uploaded my Skill Assessment documents( Vetassess ) on 11th April 2016, 
still there is no update....
Anyone please tell me, how much days they will take to approve my application.

Thanks


----------



## jakurati (Nov 12, 2015)

viku said:


> Code doesn't work, someone please check this code and revert me.
> 
> CODE: PTE2015
> 
> ...


PTE2015 isnt working in India for some reason.


----------



## karolamoonstar (Jun 5, 2016)

*PTE scores*



Singh85 said:


> its working still. i booked on 9th Jan using PTE2015 and availed discount.


Hi there! Did you take any mock test in PTE before the actual exam?


----------



## joes1977 (Mar 31, 2016)

Is the code "PTE2015" ? I tried and failed with an error. Not sure if I used a wrong code. Appreciate any help 

Reason: This discount cannot be used with appointments
scheduled in India


----------



## davisnayagam (Jan 28, 2013)

In case anyone is planning to sit the test in Australia, there is a $33 discount, so you can take the test for $297.


----------



## joes1977 (Mar 31, 2016)

davisnayagam said:


> In case anyone is planning to sit the test in Australia, there is a $33 discount, so you can take the test for $297.


Thanks for that davisnayagam. I'm in India yet


----------



## Holy1 (Jul 28, 2014)

I booked the exam in Australia and i was charged 330 AUD although i don't know about this code, can they balance me the excess?


----------



## Holy1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Those who have taken the exam, if you finish in a particular question, can you click to listen that topic again when your time is not yet run out?


----------



## palN (Jun 23, 2016)

visit ptevoucher.com.au, fill in the details and you will get the code.

Thanks


----------



## nirajbhatt (Jun 30, 2016)

*PTE Mock Test discount code*

I am looking for promotion/discount code for PTE Mock test. could anyone please help?


----------



## Md Feroz (Jul 20, 2016)

*urgently required guys*



eyesonmejing said:


> I'm going to book PTE-Academic, Does anyone have the promotion or voucher code for 2016?
> PTE2015 for last year doesn't work now.
> Thanks in advance.


Guys help us book our pte exam with promo code


----------



## palN (Jun 23, 2016)

hi, 

You can search on google with keyword "pte discount voucher" and you will get link to discount voucher in search results


----------



## palN (Jun 23, 2016)

*pte discount voucher*



palN said:


> hi,
> 
> You can search on google with keyword "pte discount voucher" and you will get link to discount voucher in search results


let me know if you require any further help.


----------



## nirajbhatt (Jun 30, 2016)

palN said:


> let me know if you require any further help.


Can't find any discount code for PTE Academic mock test on ptepractice site. can u provide?


----------



## palN (Jun 23, 2016)

nirajbhatt said:


> Can't find any discount code for PTE Academic mock test on ptepractice site. can u provide?


you need to type on google pte voucher and then you will get the links for pte discount code.
BTW from which country are you?


----------



## nirajbhatt (Jun 30, 2016)

I am from INDIA. I tried googling but couldn't find anything. M looking for mock test discount and not actual test.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Buy PTE Exam Voucher worth Rs.9750 and Save Rs.1150 - Aussizz Group still works. You get 10% discount with same terms and conditions


----------



## deepak12 (Jun 19, 2016)

I've just used https://ptevoucher.in/ to book my PTE exam. Working fine. Availed 10% discount.

They take payment and provide you a voucher, which you can apply while booking appointment for PTE.


----------



## lazyPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

I purchased mine from https://www.aeccglobal.com/ptevoucher/ and got a 10% off.


----------



## samadssp (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi there

I want to appear from PTE - Academic from UAE. 

Can any one help me locate a discount code or voucher which is cheaper than the published rate of AED 980.

Thanxs in advance.


----------



## Umesh581 (Aug 2, 2014)

I bought voucher from https://ptevoucher.in/ and got 10% discount. You need to pay the amount in that site, after that you will get voucher code to mail. Use that voucher code in PTE website while booking. Moreover, I got 5 practice tests and Video tutorial with 45 days access along with this 10% discount.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Is there discount code , pte vouchers for those taking exams in Singapore? Please help


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Is there discount code , pte vouchers for those taking exams in Singapore? Please help


Try using *PTE2015 *promo code. It still works but just not in India. Might work in Singapore.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

aussiedream87 said:


> Try using *PTE2015 *promo code. It still works but just not in India. Might work in Singapore.


it didnt work. anyway ive taken my exam last week


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> it didnt work. anyway ive taken my exam last week


alright


----------



## mamafifi (Oct 29, 2016)

the code PTE2015 is still working i just use it now , give me 10% discount


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

PTE2015 is not working, can anyone share any other voucher.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

desisingh said:


> PTE2015 is not working, can anyone share any other voucher.


It is still working. I used it about a week ago. Try again.


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> It is still working. I used it about a week ago. Try again.


no its not just tried booking. BTW i am booking for test center in shanghai, china.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

desisingh said:


> no its not just tried booking. BTW i am booking for test center in shanghai, china.


ok but you did put it in the promotion code field and not in the voucher field yeah?


----------



## desisingh (Nov 22, 2016)

jana1234 said:


> ok but you did put it in the promotion code field and not in the voucher field yeah?




Yes in promotion code only. Got an error this code is not applicable for test center in China. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi All,

I have just tried and PTE2015 code is valid and gives me 10% discount in Singapore.

6 Jan 2016

just FYI


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Guys

You can always buy PTE Voucher at a discounted price and use the code thus obtained in Pearson site to book a test. The discount is always around 10% of the actual price. Seach for PTE Voucher in Google and you could buy any


----------



## HuShaDiM (Dec 2, 2016)

azir said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just tried and PTE2015 code is valid and gives me 10% discount in Singapore.
> 
> ...


Thanks Azir. I tried it too, PTE2015 still works in Malaysia. 10% discount claimed yesterday. Cheers!


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

HuShaDiM said:


> Thanks Azir. I tried it too, PTE2015 still works in Malaysia. 10% discount claimed yesterday. Cheers!


my friend tried today, 11-aug-2017 it's no longer working


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Promotion Code: PES152921871
Valid for first time users


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Promotion Code: PES152921871
> Valid for first time users


Not working


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

espionage said:


> Not working


Those promocodes arent working currently for few countries. Esp Asian countries


----------



## usmanalisaki (Jul 25, 2017)

Singh85 said:


> its working still. i booked on 9th Jan using PTE2015 and availed discount.


hI DEAR , hOW ARE U DOING, i AM ALSO TELECOM Engineer willing to relocate to Australia,how you found telecom Job market there??


----------

